
Ask HN: What it is like to use Rust for your API server? - sbmthakur
I come from a Node.js background and I&#x27;ve started learning Rust. I would like to know pros and cons of writing APIs and other web-based services in Rust.
======
z0mbie42
Hi, Im working on a fairly large rust backe d which I'll release in ~3 weeks
(>20k LoC).

Rust is really good (I'm using acti web), amd very low resources compared to
node.

Compilation time is at the se time a disadvantage (~20sec for hot reload) and
at the same time an advantage as it forces you to organize your code cleanly.

3rd party package are often very high quality and when your code compile, it
(almost every time) works.

